# Hybrid Soldering Iron/Venturi Cold Smoke Generator



## molove

I do enjoy making things so since seeing a youtube video on making a venturi cold smoke generator (search for lG4RlbhSJJ4 on YouTube) decided to have a go at making one.

Unfortunately, I had to have the airflow really high or else it would go out after a while, which meant producing way too much smoke, and resulting in unpleasant tasting cold smoked food.













2013-05-19 19.04.01.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 18, 2015






So the next design I tried was the soldering iron smoker. Which essentially is just a can with a soldering iron stuck through a hole in the bottom, and a few air holes. This also was not a great success, and would pretty much stop smoking after a while, or more accurately the smoke wouldn't rise out of the wood chips because they would become damp and trap the smoke.













2015-08-12 11.45.57.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 18, 2015






So yesterday I came up with the cunning plan of combining the 2 designs, ie letting the soldering iron produce the smoke and the venturi system to suck it out of the canister.

This was the sort of smoke it produced, which is pretty much what I've been looking for.



I let it run for over 11 hours until I went to bed, it produced a thin smoke for the entire duration and there were still unburned chips in the cannister suggesting it would have lasted a few more hours.


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi molove, I bought a Smokai Unit, and it produces about the same amount of smoke as your home made unit. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## molove

Hi Smokin Monkey

Do you mean the the one in the top picture? That one either made way too much smoke for me or stopped working after about 10-15 minutes.

Or did you mean the bottom unit? That seems a much more manageable amount of smoke for me, as I just use an El Cheapo Brinkmann smoker as my cold smoker, so it isn't very big.

Piers


----------

